# Grizzly G0771Z



## JKMDETAIL (Nov 13, 2013)

Wish I had done this over my Delta. Congrats on the new saw.


----------



## Bikerdan (Aug 4, 2017)

Thank you!

As with anything, you can always pay more to get more. With the drop gate service and the mobile base, I was out the door at $1000.90 or something very close to that. Considering it's 400-500 dollars more than the Delta, it makes sense that you're getting more saw. The difference for me is that I feel like I have a "real" table saw with this unit. I feel like I should be able to hang on to this saw for a LONG time without feeling the need to upgrade. (At least for the next month or two 

For the price, the Delta is a great saw. I just couldn't get past how the blade to miter adjustment works. It just doesn't seem right. But that's just me. I'm sure it works just fine once dialed in.

On the bright side, JKMDETAIL, you should still be able to get a good chunk of change out of your delta and still get the Grizzly if you really wanted to.


----------



## JKMDETAIL (Nov 13, 2013)

Someday. For now be happy and go on down the road.


----------



## Bikerdan (Aug 4, 2017)

Wise words.


----------



## xli (Aug 17, 2017)

I also got this saw a while ago. Here is my review I posted on Grizzly.com:

I bought this table saw on 7/2, and it got shipped on 7/12. But the delivery was a disaster, it was the fault of UPS Freight. They called me and scheduled appointment on 7/20 to deliver, I took a day off just to receive, but the never came. Tracking indicated they would try next business day (Friday), but when I called them, they said they would not deliver, no reason explained. I was on vacation the week after, had to wait until 7/31 to have it delivered. The fence package was badly damaged, some parts were missing, and the front rail end was deformed. Overall that was a bad experience on delivery part.

It took me a while to finally get it up and running (have to wait to weekend). I followed the manual to set it. There was no adjustment needed for the blade to table, everything was perfect, and the table was pretty flat. Adjust blade 90 degree and 45 degree was not that bad. The fence was a little work. The aluminum sides were not perfectly straight, had to shim with masking tape. Making the fence 90 degree to table was bad, since it was way off, you had to adjust the set screw a lot, so I ended to shim of aluminum sides with 4 layers of masking tape, and finally it got really close. Miter gauge was made of cast aluminum, same as fence rail, but seemed to hold. After setting to 90 degree to blade, it was dead on every time. I installed a self made miter gauge fence out of guide rail from Grizzly (very cheap), and it was pretty good. The noise level was pretty low, good enough power for my hobby needs. The cut was very smooth with Diablo 50-tooth thin kerf combination blade, and the accuracy and reproducibility was impressive. It is a significant upgrade from my Ryobi BT3100-1 table saw, which is considered the best table saw under $300. Overall, I would definitely recommend this saw to any none woodworking professionals, especially with this price, which no other competitors could offer with same features.

There are a couple of things need to improve. There are so many gaps in the cabinet to reduce the efficiency of dust collector. like the vent over the motor, blade raising wheel, covers, as a result, a lot of saw dust accumulated in the cabinet. The back aluminum fail seems to be flimsy, could be easily bent. Wish the blade guard could have dust collect port, a lot of saw dust escape. The cast aluminum fence and aluminum sides could be stronger. Finally, of course, the power cord is way too short, only 6 feet, that was a joke, had to replace with 14 WGA 10-feet power cord. Surprisingly, this saw could be run perfectly on a 15Amp outlet with no issue even under load.

Will see how it perform in a long run, but overall very satisfied with this purchase.

I recently sealed most of the gap around the saw to improve the dust collection efficiency, it works much better now.


----------



## Bikerdan (Aug 4, 2017)

xli - Thanks for your review as well. From the sounds of it, the biggest gamble with the Grizzly is whether shipping is going to work out or not. It sounds like a pretty bad experience for you, but was pleasant for me. Either way, Grizzly service and the G0771Z itself are great. If you're willing to potentially put up with a couple of issues to save some serious money, I highly recommend this saw. I LOVE working on it. I can't get over the accuracy compared to my previous portable craftsman.


----------



## blistersonmyfingers (Sep 25, 2015)

> Wish I had done this over my Delta. Congrats on the new saw.
> 
> - JKMDETAIL


Yeah I think I"m in that camp. My saw is fine and life will go on but if the basement floods and I need to replace all my tools it would prob be a Grizzlerz instead of the Delta.


----------



## WAPY (Jul 4, 2017)

that's really a great saw ! I'd like it was sold also with 220 Volts motor for Europe market… but that's not possible.


----------



## Bikerdan (Aug 4, 2017)

Actually, it is capable of 240v. It's just prewired for 120v. Here are the specs on the website for the motor.

Motor: 2 HP, 120V/240V, prewired 120V, single-phase, 60 Hz
Amps: 15A at 120V, 7.5A at 240V

Wouldn't that work? Or am does it work differently there?


----------



## Bikerdan (Aug 4, 2017)

For anyone that purchases this saw, here's a tip to help the fence slide way smoother than stock. All I did was take some 2000 grit sand paper and smoothed the surfaces on the rail that the nylon pads slide on. It didn't change the look really, but the fence slides way better now. Only took about 5 minutes total.

And another tip to help with the miter gauge. The detents used to set common angles like 90, 45, and so on are a bit sloppy. They allow the gauge to move 1 to 2 degrees before locking it down. I noticed that the detent is kind of cone shaped. That gave me the idea to flip the adjustment plates over so the smaller end of the cone was facing down into the upward facing cone of the "locking pin". Now I get a tight fit that locks down EXACTLY where it should every time. Here is a picture to help illustrate:



















Notice the shape of the detents, in yellow, and the "locking pin" in the red circle. If the detents are upside down, they will be an upward facing cone (point up) like the locking pin. When in this configuration, there is a lot of slop. When the plates are turned to "point" down, the locking pin fits snuggly into the small side of the detent. The picture illustrates the incorrect orientation of the plates which is exactly how mine came.

Hope these tips help you!


----------



## Bikerdan (Aug 4, 2017)

Followup after using the saw for a few days. Saw still runs great. It keeps all adjustments. The fence locks down straight every time. Dust collection is not the most amazing, but does a decent job.

Overall, I'm still super happy I made this choice.


----------



## WAPY (Jul 4, 2017)

I read their site too, Bikerdan. The question is that it works at 240/60 Hz while in Europe we do have 220/50 Hz. The motor cannot work and should be replaced. Not considering the shipping costs for a so heavy equipment. thanks anyway.


----------



## Bikerdan (Aug 4, 2017)

> I read their site too, Bikerdan. The question is that it works at 240/60 Hz while in Europe we do have 220/50 Hz. The motor cannot work and should be replaced. Not considering the shipping costs for a so heavy equipment. thanks anyway.
> 
> - WAPY


Good to know. Thanks for the info WAPY.


----------



## caseydana (Feb 5, 2018)

Thank you for the review Bikerdan. I recently took home and setup the Delta, and after a couple days of trying to dial it in, I folded and brought it back. I'm now awaiting the arrival of the 0771Z this evening and very excited! In the few months you've had of operation, do you have any tips or suggestions that you wish you new when you first got it? Thx
-Casey


----------



## Bikerdan (Aug 4, 2017)

Thanks for your feedback on the review Casey! I've only had a couple of minor issues since I got it. One was that I had to get a longer bolt for mounting the back rail. One of the spots on the table was too thick and the bolt wasn't getting enough of a bite on the nut to make me happy. Another issue was with the removable body panels; a couple of the screws were a little hard to get started and the threads didn't seem to line up perfectly. With a little elbow grease, that was taken care of. Just had to turn the screw a little harder than one that was perfectly tapped. Finally, I had to tighten the belt after a few hours of use. I'd get a squeal when first starting it cause the belt would slip a little. Other than that, no issues. One little complaint is that I wish the fence was a little easier to lock down like some of the more expensive ones. That' more of a nitpick though. The fence lines up 90 degrees perfect every time.

Would I buy it again? For sure. For me, it's a wonderful saw! And when I want to upgrade the fence later, it shouldn't be a problem. It's smooth, powerful, solid, dust collection works fine, table and wings are solid and the angle adjustment stops are solid. Returns to an exact 90 degrees for me every time.

I bought the Grizzly mobile base for it and LOVE that too. It moves around so easily and is plenty solid for the saw. I love the quick set feature to lock movement in with your foot. Totally worth it.

Now that I think about it, the only tip I have for you is to take a look at the miter gauge. The locking detents weren't very solid for me so it wouldn't give me a consistent angle. I realized that I could flip the part of the gauge that locks the gauge into a specific angle. By doing that, it would lock in exactly every time. I'm not sure if they meant for it to be that way in the first place or not, but it works great for me. You can see what I'm talking about in the posts for this review. I included some pictures to help explain.

Good luck and enjoy it! You will love it! Post back and let me know what your experience with it is.


----------



## caseydana (Feb 5, 2018)

That's great feedback, thank you. I'm eager to get it set up and start making dust. I too bought the mobile base and am glad to hear it's worth it. I'll check out the miter gauge too… good tip.


----------



## cpbuck (Nov 17, 2017)

Great review! I have a question about how it is shipped. I have a basement shop. How hard would it be to get this down a set of stairs before assembly?

Grizzly's Website says the saw is 286 lbs which is slightly heavier than my jointer which I was able to get downstairs in pieces by myself (while my wife watched me struggle).

I assume I will need someone to help me but can two people get this thing down a set of stairs successfully?

Thanks!


----------



## Bikerdan (Aug 4, 2017)

If you take it down while it's still in the packaging that it comes in it will have all of the weight of the saw and the wings along with the packaging. It will be heavier, but it might take less damage. If you want to take it down in pieces, it comes with the wings already detached so that is no problem. It's only a couple of feet wide so size shouldn't be a huge issue. It is quite heavy but I'm sure that you could probably get it down some stairs with the help of at least one other person. You might even be able to get it down on your own with a furniture dolly. My biggest concern would be damaging the cabinet while doing so. The table top along with the actual saw and supporting parts are all one unit which seems fairly easy to remove from the cabinet. I haven't done this myself so there could be some gotchas I'm not aware of (power cord, switch, raise and tilt mechanisms, etc…)

My bet would be you won't have too big of an issue getting it down there.


----------



## cpbuck (Nov 17, 2017)

Thanks! Having a basement shop can be inconvenient with getting things down there so I always have to think about that before buying something.

I currently have a Dewalt Jobsite Saw which is nice (I was just learning woodworking when I bought it) but I find that blade goes out of alignment way too easily and the fence isn't the sturdiest.We are thinking about redoing our kitchen cabinets so I think that is enough justification for an upgrade!


----------



## Bikerdan (Aug 4, 2017)

I upgraded from a portable craftsman table saw and it is night and day. I can't believe I even built some of the stuff I did with that thing. But this new saw is spot on and makes woodworking so much more enjoyable. It's worth it just for that right there.


----------



## caseydana (Feb 5, 2018)

I hope you have better luck with shipping than I have… My saw was delivered without the box containing the fence and rails, and when that box finally showed up a week later it looked like it had been through a tornado. There was visible damage to the fence that could be seen without even opening the box. It was a nightmare coordinating the pickup of the damaged goods, and now I am awaiting the replacement. No fault of Grizzly, their customer service has been great but UPS Freight has been down right incompetent.

Venting aside, the saw out of the box would be no problem moving down stairs, just grab a buddy.


----------



## caseydana (Feb 5, 2018)

Just as a follow up… I received all parts and was able to get it assembled and tuned in just a few hours. It was pretty dialed in right out of the box, I just had to do some quick adjustments to the blade / miter slot alignment which was a breeze. I have to say, after spending most of my time with an entry level jobsite saw, then my experience with the Delta, I am SO happy with this purchase. It is night and day above and beyond what I was working with before. For under $1,000 I don't think you could get any better.

Bikerdan, it seems as though Grizzly has since fixed the issue with the miter gauge, that thing locks in solid every time. I will definitely be using your tip for the fence gliding, though. It is quite jerky and rough, I think giving the rail a light sand like you suggested will help a lot. I'm also going to hit it with some wax that should help it glide better too. Anyways, happy camper over here, cant wait to really spend some time making dust!


----------



## Bikerdan (Aug 4, 2017)

Thank you for following up caseydana! I'm happy that everything has worked out for you. I 100% agree with your statement about the saw. For $1,000 I don't think you could get any better either. Totally worth every cent.

Good to hear that there is no play in your miter gauge. I'm interested to know if you received yours with the locking plates already in the correct orientation or if they did something else to solve the issue. Possibly a close up picture similar to mine above would answer that.


----------



## GmanHawaii (Apr 20, 2021)

Just picked up this saw from someone who bought it and partially assembled, its new, hasn't been completely put together so I'm to the point where I am setting clamping pressure and adjusting fence. I feel like something is missing from rear of fence, guide bearing is to short to adjust fence off of the table.

Could someone please send or post a pic of the rear underside of fence so I can see if something is missing?

Thanks,

Gman


----------

